# North Fla



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to land blind
3,5,6,7,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,21,22,23,25,26,27,29,33,34,36,37,39,4042,43,49,50,51,52,55,57,59


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

6,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,21,25,26,27,29,33,34,39,40,43,49,50,52,55,57,59

24 Total


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Qual partial results

1st #22 Grizzley 
2nd #8 Cheeky
3rd #19 Hottie
4th #16 Blitz

J #5 Angus
J #2 Ketchup

All were handled and trained by Steve Yozamp and Lynn Troy! Congrats!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats on Blitz, Mike. The Amazing Yellows strike again! Thanks Steve and Lynn.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks Chuck and tell Rose congrats with Hottie! Yup the Yellows swept it up!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WM
10,11,12,14,15,16,17,21,26,27,34,39,43,50,57


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

2,3,4,5,6,7,10,13,14,15,16,17,18,21,22,24,27,29,30,31,32,34

22 Total


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Qual partial results
> 
> 1st #22 Grizzley
> 2nd #8 Cheeky
> ...



***********************
Reserve Jam - 12
Jam - 2, 5, 10,20,23


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Any news on the derby??


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,5,6,7,10,13,14,16,17,18,21,22,27,29,30,31,34

19 Total


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

houston--whk said:


> Any news on the derby??


I hear they finished the 3rd and will conclude tomorrow.


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Thx for the report.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,5,6,13,17,21,22,27,29,34

10 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#43 Chance O/H Bruce Hall (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#57 Chase H/ Lynn Troy O/ Susanna Kilty
3rd-#17 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#50 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
RJ-#15 Nina H/Wayne Curtis

Jams-10,11,12,21,26,27,34

Congrats to all !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#15 Coast O/H Valarie Marks (that's 3 wins in a row!)
2nd-#4 Dot O/H Nancy White
3rd-#6 Koda O/H Ralph Lamely
4th-#19 Tempy H/Ray Voight O/Jake & Xan Fredericks
RJ -#14 Nina O/H Ralph Lamely

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Valarie and Coast!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Woohoo!!! We are so proud of Val and Coast!
And congratulations Bruce, on your open win!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#22 Copper O/H Joe Wattleworth 
2nd-#17 Henry O/H Rebecca Allen
3rd-#4 Chief O/H Fred Kampo
4th-#21 Jerrylee O/H Lynne DuBose
RJ-#34 Rosie O/H Ken Neil

JAM-29

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A big congratulations to Joe and Copper! Way to go!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Rebecca and Henry!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow Joe
Dottie has done a good job


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Joe and Copper and Rebecca and Henry! We are so proud of you!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Joe, on your Am WIN with Copper!! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Rebecca, you are great! An Amateur 2nd with Henry (a Catcher son, by the way)! Way to go, girl! It was great to meet you this weekend and I look forward to seeing much more of you an Henry in the future . . . 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

A big "Thank You" goes to Jeff Talley and Valerie Marks for their hard work to keep the entire trial going this weekend. It couldn't have happened without them. My co-judge, Carl Boteze, and I appreciate all you did to keep us moving, in spite of fog and rain. Thank you, Carl, and the great participants who kept the humor coming through minor challenges as they presented themselves. It was a pleasure to watch the great team work between the dogs and their handlers/owners.

rita


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Rita & Carl
The Pinetree team Chance,Gizmo and I want to thank both of you for a great open that was very challenging from the beginning to the end. Also to our open setup, rebirder and flyer gun Jeff
Bruce


----------

